# Furnished Apartments in Abu Dhabi?



## StressedMember (Oct 26, 2014)

Ladies & Gentlemen:

I recently moved to Abu Dhabi, and am seeking permanent housing. (I'm currently in a hotel). I prefer fully-furnished accommodation: I don't have the time, energy, or inclination to select furniture, and have it delivered and installed. I also wish to avoid the hassle of registering for water, electricity, and air conditioning. 

I have visited the Beach Rotana, Eastern Mangroves, Rosewood, Eclipse Suites, Vision Hotels, and have inquired with the Hala Arjaan, Park Rotana, Etihad Towers, and Khalidiya Palace. Are there any other places worth investigating? I am amenable to a building that does not have only furnished apartments, but the real estate agents I have contacted through ads on Dubizzle.com and PropertyFinder.ae have been, with a single exception, worse than useless. 

For your reference, I would like at least 2 bedrooms, and my budget is AED 220,000, but flexible. I work Thank you.

Regards,


SM


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Le Meridien also used to have apartments. And I recall the Dusit Thani also has apartments.


----------



## darkmelaney (Nov 24, 2014)

*Advice please*

Hi SM,

I am in the same situation as yourself and I was wondering if you could pass on any information on to me. I'm looking to rent a fully furnished 2 bedroom apartment from 3 months to a year. 

Of the ones you have looked at, could recommend any to see or to avoid? Any other advice?

Thank you.

Regards,

darkmelaney


----------



## darkmelaney (Nov 24, 2014)

Any help would be highly appreciated!


----------

